# Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren



## 98romi (31. Januar 2014)

*Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
Wie deinstalliere ich Steam und Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele? Einfach über "Systemsteuerung, Programme deinstallieren" ??? Muss ich mich vorher in Steam und Origin abmelden? Muss ich erst die Spiele und dann Steam und Origin deinstallieren oder anders herum?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## dsdenni (31. Januar 2014)

Einfach erst die Spiele deinstallieren, dann über Systemsteuerung Steam und Origin deinstallieren und abmelden musst du dich nicht


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

hmm, prüf lieber vorher für die ganzen spiele, ob du die delizensieren" kannst. sonst bekommst du irgendwann ml ein problem (dein schlüssel funzt nemmer oder irgendwie so).


----------



## 98romi (31. Januar 2014)

Soll ich die Spiele auch über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren oder soll ich diese über Steam und Origin deinstallieren?


----------



## 98romi (1. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich Steam und Origin deinstalliere, wird dann der Steam-Ordner und der Origin-Ordner gelöscht??? Oder muss ich das selber löschen?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

also bei origin isses ja so, dass der spieleordner (also wo die spiele hin installiert werden) auch frei verschiebbar is. kannst also das ding auch rein theoretisch verschieben zum sichern un gut is. installierste origin später wieder, stellste den spiele-installations-pfad in den optionen wieder ein (sofern du mit dem standard dingen ned zufrieden bist), schiebst deinen gesicherten ordner wieder da hin und fertig isses. der will dann zwar dennoch nochma installieren, aber da checkt er quasi nur, was schon da is und somit gehts sehr fix ^^ höchstens updates dann halt.

die deinstallation ist an und für sich ja eh nur wegen den registry einträgen wichtig (damit die ned irgendwann zumüllt - zumindest ned mehr wie sein muss xD). so ordner die vom spiel angelegt werden und verknüpfungen bekommt man ja auch notfalls händisch gelöscht. und da is halt die frage, ob origin usw überhaupt noch registry-einträge für spiele anlegt. is das ned der fall, langts ja auch, wenn man das zeuch so weg macht.

nur eben das delizensieren is wichtig. du kannst nen spiel ja meinetwegen 10 mal installieren - also lizensieren. zum bsp aufm rechner installiert und einma aufm lappy - 2 lizensen für dein spiel mit dem einen key. killst du dass dann einfach so, ohne zu delizensieren, sind die 2 lizensen futsch. haste nur noch 8. machste das mehrmals, haste irgendwann keine lizensen mehr und kannst das spiel ned mehr spielen. dann darfste aufwendig mim support rumlabern und und und. daher delizensieren, dass du deine lizensen wieder bekommst.


----------



## 98romi (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe Steam und Origin leider schon deinstalliert. Allerdings ohne das delizensieren. Ich habe bis jetzt jedes Spiel maximal 5mal installiert. 

Wenn ich jetzt also irgendwann mal meine Steam-Spiele auf einem anderem PC installiere, muss ich dann den Steam-Support oder den Origin-Support wegen einer Lizenz anschreiben oder habe ich noch genug Lizenzen? Und wenn ja, wie viele Lizenzen habe ich noch?

Nachtrag:
Ich habe keinen Lizenz-Key bei Steam verwenden müssen, da ich alle Steam-Spiele direkt über Steam heruntergeladen habe. Meine Origin-Spiele habe ich jedoch mit einem Lizenz-Key aktivieren müssen.


----------



## 98romi (1. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand mehr weiterhelfen?


----------



## mülla1 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Die Spiele sind doch mit deinem origin oder steam Profil verknüpft. Die kannst du dementsprechend so oft installieren und deinstallieren wie du lustig bist. Oder wie ist deine Frage jetzt gemeint? 

Auf einem anderen PC kannst du sie selbstverständlich auch installieren solange du dich mit deinem origin / steam Profil anmeldest.


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Kann es durch einen Bug passieren, dass auf einmal alle Steam und Origin Spiele "weg" sind (und man alle neu kaufen muss)??

Ich habe nämlich irgendwann mal im Internet gelesen, dass dies bei jemandem mal passiert ist, dass die Spiele "weg" waren, ich weiß nur nicht mehr, ob das bei Steam oder bei Origin war und wie dieses Problem gelöst wurde.


----------



## acidburn1811 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Nein,die Spiele sind Account gebunden das heist,wenn du ein Game bei Steam & Co kaufst oder per Key regestrierst kannst du damit machen was du willst.Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Programme das man mit sein Account Welt weit Bzw wo es internet gibt,zugriff auf seine Games hat ohne seine Externe HDD´s oder CD´s/DVD´s mitschleppen zu müssen.

Sobald du eins der Programme irgendwann mal wieder Installierst,musst du nur noch die Games wieder Downloaden.


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Stimmt es, dass eventuell alle Steam-Spiele und alle Origin-Spiele gelöscht werden, wenn man für mehrere Monate in Steam beziehungsweise Origin nicht online ist??

Dies habe ich ebefalls im Internet gelesen, dass einer mal ein Monat nicht online war und dann waren alle seine Steam-Spiele oder Origin-Spiele (eines von beiden, ich weis nur nicht mehr genau, ob bei Steam oder Origin) weg. 

Momentan ist bei mir nämlich auf keinem PC Steam beziehungsweise Origin installiert und ich möchte meine Spiele nicht neu kaufen müssen, wenn ich Steam und Origin irgendwann mal wieder installiere.


----------



## Effie (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

@98romi

Nein, das stimmt nicht. 
Ich war selber mal ein halbes Jahr nicht online.


----------



## acidburn1811 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Nicht das ich wüsste da müsste man sich die AGB´s mal durchlesen.Hab davon noch nix gehört,meine Accounts liefen bis jetzt auch immer nach Wochen Off ohne Probleme ^^


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Ich war auch länger als ein halbes Jahr nicht in Steam on und die Spiele waren alle immer noch da. Es wird daran nichts verändert. Man kann Steam/origin installieren, einloggen und die Spiele herunterladen oder von der DVD normal installieren so oft man will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam, Origin und die dazugehörigen Spiele deinstallieren*

Bei mir sind sogar noch die Games aus der Gründerzeit von Steam vorhanden und können jederzeit installiert werden. Wenn der Account nicht gehackt wird ist es quasi so sicher wie Fort Knox


----------

